# Identityof wild caught (and released) fish?



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Is this a banjo catfish? We caught it while fishing in the Gulf a few months ago. It was taken with a camera phone, so I apologize for the quality. It was about 8 inches long.


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Not a banjo, don't think it's even a catfish.

I'd try the salt water boards ...


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

what you have ... "had" there was a genuine "sea robin" 

check it out ...:

http://www.gotosnapshot.com/Com_C_Robin/ComCRobin_catalog.html

:mrgreen:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

its ugly lol


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

we can't all be pretty  

ugly but VERY functional at its job ...


----------



## sumpthinfishy (Jan 21, 2005)

Oh, wow. Cool. We tried to get it to spread it's "wings", but couldn't for the picture and didn't want to hurt it or keep it out longer than necessary for a quick shot.

I didn't know if it was salt or fresh or brackish, because where we were fishing that day was right where a very large freshwater river (Pearl River) empties into the Gulf. 

Someone my husband works with told him they thought it was a banjo catfish. I hadn't a clue. Thanks. That definitely looks like the little critter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2005)

ahh, the good ol' sea robin. catch em all the time in new england (where i am). they're awesome fish. I kept a small one in an aquarium before and it was a voracious eater. very cool.
they also make croaking or barking sounds when they get upset and are out of water.

oh and btw...i dont think they're ugly :shock: :wink:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks like a kind of gurnard. Kind of freaky eeh?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont think their ugly, i think they are neat looking!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i think they are pretty neat looking


----------

